# Photo Cutout Board



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to create a photo op area outside just for fun. One of those board with a painting with the heads missing. You go behind and stick your head in their place. Don't know the official name. My haunt theme is a carnival so I'm thinking some kind of creepy clowns. Anybody have any thoughts on where I could find some inspiration for this? I need to do some major copying because I'm not an artist when it comes to large murals. Thanks!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

what if you go to a costume store and look at the pics on the clown costume bags? there is always a pic of someone wearing it on the cover.maybe the store will let you take a pic.you then just draw it out without the head.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

That's not a bad idea but I was hoping to find some kind of scene involving at least two. The bodies need to be doing something interesting so that it's not too boring. Let's just say I'm hoping to come across exactly what I need. haha. L-A-Z-Y! Actually, this was an afterthought for the project list that I really want to do but don't really have the time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

go to the image section on yahoo and type in "cut out photo op" There's no clowns, but there are several others that may be of some use to you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.party411.com/custom-photo-ops.html#holidays0
.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I say have a grinning evil clown holding out a pie pan...have the cutout so the person's head is sitting in the pie pan, with a pile of whipped cream and a cherry on top. Maybe even have a roll of paper towels and a can of whipped cream behind there so they can put a little bit on their face.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> http://www.party411.com/custom-photo-ops.html#holidays0
> .


Yikes! $210 with shipping! A bit steep, no?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I say have a grinning evil clown holding out a pie pan...have the cutout so the person's head is sitting in the pie pan, with a pile of whipped cream and a cherry on top. Maybe even have a roll of paper towels and a can of whipped cream behind there so they can put a little bit on their face.


Brilliant idea Rev!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Yikes! $210 with shipping! A bit steep, no?


I was just sugguesting them for insperation.
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Front Yard Fright said:


> I was just sugguesting them for insperation.
> .


In that case, consider it a job well done!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about something like this, but using evil looking clowns instead and have 2 of them cutout for guests to put there heads in.


----------



## FATMANJOE (Jul 15, 2007)

*standee*

http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm?cat=17123 
http://www.shindigz.com/catalog.cfm...Photo Stand In/Halloween/Executioner Stand-in


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay far be it from me to suggest anything  but why not just save your money on the display piece itself and invest in an overhead projector. Ive seen them on ebay for under20 and on craigslist several times and it is what i use for anything big it is also a VERY useful tool for doing tombstones since i have a hard time making the print larger on my printer and it saves me an extra step. Just thought i would throw that in for an option. You could recreate that same thing as above with it for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I've posted this someplace else, can't remember where. If you want to blow up a small image, try Rasterbator. Just google "Rasterbator" It's a free program that lets you plug in any image you want and it converts it to a pdf that is "x" number of pages long. It prints them on regular 8.5 x 11 paper, but when assembled, the pages will make up a picture that can cover the side of buildings if you want.

http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/gallery.gas


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Okay far be it from me to suggest anything  but why not just save your money on the display piece itself and invest in an overhead projector. Ive seen them on ebay for under20 and on craigslist several times and it is what i use for anything big it is also a VERY useful tool for doing tombstones since i have a hard time making the print larger on my printer and it saves me an extra step. Just thought i would throw that in for an option. You could recreate that same thing as above with it for a fraction of the cost.


I was thinking this myself!
I can see myself using one of these all the time!
.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Boysinboo...that rasterbator will come in handy ..

I just checked it out and yikes 100 sheets paper to make a pic up I wanted to use for a big wall...
thats a lot of ink also...
but i think it would be an option to make larger pictures to hang


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

We did one of these for our mummy haunt, but we just used a scene setter, so we wouldn't have to draw the mummy. 
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2632402450027641630jURFrC?vhost=good-times


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

lilly, 

I found that if the image is going to be viewed from a distance, You can reduce the resolution (use bigger dots) in the program. I did it for my nephews birthday party. I found some goofy pics of him and blew them up. His friends came in to the party close to the wall that I put the picture on. At first it just looked like a bunch of dots, but as they got about ten feet away, the picture took shape. It was hilarious watching the recognition and laughter on thier faces.

"I wanna do that." "Do my picture!" and so on...


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

mymania said:


> We did one of these for our mummy haunt, but we just used a scene setter, so we wouldn't have to draw the mummy.
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2632402450027641630jURFrC?vhost=good-times


This. Is. Brilliant.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Boys.. yeah that will prob work for distant viewing ...I was checking to do a wall in my screen house so that would be up close..maybe I will just paint it on someday.

another good idea my mania


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm currently painting a photo-op board and plan on making a couple more. I love the scene setter idea. I may go that route instead of drawing and painting them myself.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

whatcha gonna put on them?


----------

